# Custom made remington model 700 thumbhole stock.



## Marker (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is a stock I made out of curly maple.   It is a copy of a boyds stock for a Remington model 700 bdl.  


   I have yet to Finnish the stock. ​


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wish I had the skills to make one for my 700.  Nice job!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome luv to see it finished


----------



## robutacion (Nov 27, 2012)

What a great piece of wood and job you have there...!

Not as easy as it may look, I know I've done a few in the pass...!

I would be a little divided on what type finish to put on that stock, I like to see them shiny/gloss, I'm not sure if I would wanted that in this case thought...!

Whatever you do, I'm sure it will look good....!

Good luck,
Cheers
George


----------



## Akula (Nov 27, 2012)

I would love to see it finished.  Beautiful


----------



## opfoto (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## ALA (Nov 27, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Wish I had the skills to make one for my 700. Nice job!


 
Wish I had the skills to make one for any thing! Great job!


----------



## fiferb (Nov 27, 2012)

Terriffic workmanship! Well done!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks awesome Mark. Pretty wood.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 27, 2012)

Dangerously handsome work!  Falling in line for the finished product.




________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

